# 1937 Red Fox Planer



## dogmonster51 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Guys:
I have a 1937 Red Fox Planer that I inherited from my father-in-law. Unfortunately, he passed away before telling me how to set the knives... can anyone out there help me? Thanks.
Dogmonster51


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

"LaMont you bid dummy!! Hold on Elizabeth, I think it's the big one....."
Sorry about that. I liked the old Redd Foxx show. Maybe you could post some pics. 
Mike Hawkins:laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

dogmonster51 said:


> Hey Guys:
> I have a 1937 Red Fox Planer that I inherited from my father-in-law. Unfortunately, he passed away before telling me how to set the knives... can anyone out there help me? Thanks.
> Dogmonster51



When you start talking old tools, you are singing my song. While you are waiting on an antique woodworker who remembers the day it was made and has used one,:blink: jump over to www.owwm.com and look around. Those guy live and breath old tools.:yes:


----------



## Dennis McCall (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi dogmonster51,
I have just recently bought an old 1939 Redfox Thicknesser planer as well.
What I need to know is how often does one have to oil the bushes as it seems everything runs on bushes not bearings.
Thanks, Dennis McCall


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Dogmonster 51 is long gone since 2008. Take the handyman's advice and post your question on OWWM or use general advice on bronze bushing oiling sequence. If there are oil fill caps, keep them filled. My old Soulth Bend 13" metal lathe has oil caps and I generally squirt some 30 WT oil in there before using it. More oil is better than no oil, JMO. Post some photos of the old girl?


----------

